# Trying to Find Dad's 1970 GTO



## rhaven (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello to all --

My name is Robert Haven. I live out in Northern California and I'm trying to locate my Dad's 1970 Pontiac GTO. He purchased it brand new in 1970 from a dealership in Pensacola, FL and last registered the vehicle in Englewood, CO in 1979. My step-mother totaled the GTO in 1979 and it was subsequently sold to a private party who resided in Nebraska. 

Neither my Dad nor my step-mother can locate any paperwork pertaining to the GTO. I’ve contacted my Dad's former insurance company (USAA) and was informed that they no longer have any records pertaining to the vehicle. I was told, however, that the DMV has records available on microfiche. I've sent a letter to DMV in Colorado to hopefully locate a V.I.N. number in order to ultimately ascertain the GTOs current location. 

Does ANYONE have ANY suggestions as to how I can go about trying to track down the GTO? I've run out of options. Thanks.

Robb
Cell #: (707) 310-3076


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Without the VIN it may be impossible, If you have a Dealer Name and the approximate time of delivery Jim Mattison may be able to send you the PHS documentation on all cars delivered to the dealership during that time frame. 

PHS Online has all of the classic Pontiacs on microfilm, I don't know if he has the ability to search the dealer's inventory during that time but it is worth a try.

Jim's email is [email protected],


----------



## Ramair69GTO 2001 WS6 (May 6, 2005)

Robb,

Did you ever have any luck finding this car??


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=11367


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Joe Dirt found his parents car, and so can you. good luck


----------

